# Need some book for practicising C prgm.



## silicon_fusion (Sep 30, 2009)

I have completed my C Language now I need some book which have large no.of Question/problems for practicing c Language.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2009)

Exploring C and Test yout C Skills by Kanetkar


----------



## Atriya (Oct 14, 2009)

I second 'Test your C skills' by Kanetkar. It's a great book!


----------



## Garbage (Oct 20, 2009)

If you want to do programming, then check Project Euler


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

Try examples from PB Kotur and Balagurusamy. 
I would suggest you to read these books first before u start working on the books from Kanetkar....

BTW, r u preparing for Aptitude tests.?


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 27, 2009)

> r u preparing for Aptitude tests.?


no,Actually i want to strong my c skills and i also want to make some project in c..


----------



## kk_k2k (Dec 10, 2009)

If u want to directly crack the interview then hit this.. *profile.iiita.ac.in/pkmallick_03/adfaqpublish.html..

Or else follow all the series from Mr.Yashwant kanetkar

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------


----------



## silicon_fusion (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks kk_k2k 4 the above link..Its Really useful


----------

